# Whistler, the human whistle sample library released!



## TARI (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi all,

Welcome to* Whistler*, a human whistle sample libray with real samples (no synth)











*Features:*

Whistler includes:

*01 Human Whistle:*

.-Short notes (2rr)
.-Bend Up
.-Bend Down
.-Long Notes
.-Short Vibrato
.-Vibrato controlled via Mod wheel in long notes

*02 The Singing Bird:*

A real singing bird multisampled with 9 different ornaments


*SOUND DESIGNED PATCHES:*

*03 Circus Dream I
04 Circus Dream II
05 Dream Whistle I
06 Dream Whistle II
07 Sweet Dreams
08 Distorted Dreams*

Available only at *http://www.soundsondemand.com (Sounds on Demand)*


*Price 19,99 Euros VAT included*

*http://www.soundsondemand.com/detail.asp/whistler_human_whistle_/en (Download Whistler here!)*

*Demos*

Enjoy!!

Best,

Tari


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 9, 2009)

When I first heard you mention this I was semi-skeptical as I have a great Modular Synth collection I made and have used for years.
You have changed my mind.
Spaghetti Western, KillBill/Otis Redding style, ensemble and then the singing bird.
Mi Estas Matondo Hermano............... :mrgreen: 
I am approaching a bundle buy as I have a found the Accordian and now the Whistles to be most refreshing, and trust me, the gigs I do, I can use them.
I have to have certain sounds ready to play ( no loading ) because of the celebrities that drop in during filming, etc. I actually have a SAG card from 1985 and have been in more snippets and movies than I can count.
For example, Al Martino ( RIP ) had a Disco here in town and I used my ancient Post Accordian to play the Godfather. Greg Morris popped in ( Barney from Mission Impossible ) w/ old man Joe Jackson and we had to go right into Lalo Schiffrins version. I could go on, but you get the picture.
You have 2 unique libraries I must buy so I am, treating myself to a few for CHristmas, I need one more........possible bundle prices...?
Oh I plan on using the Whistle for when famous Cowboys drop in.
I have Wood Blocks for Horse Hoofs, and the whistle would be perfect for the Once Upon a Time In The West score.

editZ: wait a minute....Bela Media...Didn't you make Giga Libraries way back when..?
I used an excellent Girls Choir Library was that you..?

Thanks Tari.......you have great stuff.


----------



## dinerdog (Dec 9, 2009)

Downloading now. I am psyched. :D


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 9, 2009)

I am so happy! DOWNLOADING NOW!


----------



## jtenney (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice nice nice!!


----------



## shakuman (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Tari..It is in my hard disk now =o 

Shakuman.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Tari, that is a nice one!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 10, 2009)

Just bought it, very nice! Thanks, Tari!


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Dec 10, 2009)

Amazing 

I also love the art / Kontakt skin  hehehe


----------



## TARI (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey guys!!

I am really glad you like it  I hope you have a lot of fun with it.

Yes, the art is nice...  Pedro did it!! He is a talented guy in many artistic aspects! =o 


For those who already ordered it, I found an issue in the Human Whistle patch and here is the update (I also removed Kontakt reverb)

http://www.eduardotarilonte.com/bestservice/whistler/patches_update.zip (Human Whistle Update)

Best,


----------



## Pivot (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Tari !

great stuff.


----------



## handz (Dec 11, 2009)

I was waiting whole life for this!!


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 11, 2009)

TARI @ Thu Dec 10 said:


> R. Soul @ Fri Dec 11 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought it. Sounds great.
> ...


So I'd have to do a volume curve instead of individual velocities? It's a bit more fiddly and I certainly prefer individual velocities, but it's doable I suppose.

In regards to EQ, how would you EQ it? I find it cuts right through a mix and can be a bit annoying so I cut around 6 dB at 2-ish khz, which is the body of the sound but I can't really think of any other way to make it less "ear piercing". 

Great sound overall though. I certainly couldn't whistle that well. I do miss a bit of "air" to give the impression that you are blowing. Perhaps introduce some "air" (white noise) which can be mixed in with the sound using the mod wheel?


----------



## TARI (Dec 13, 2009)

R. Soul @ Fri Dec 11 said:


> TARI @ Thu Dec 10 said:
> 
> 
> > R. Soul @ Fri Dec 11 said:
> ...


Hi R. Soul,
You are right about the EQ. A cut at 2000 is great. Also a bit at 1000, but you know, EQ is a matter of tastes.
Regarding the air, I found it sounded well within a mix with more instruments, but a bit "dirty" alone. So I decided to let it clear and nice  

Best,


----------



## ThomasL (Dec 14, 2009)

Tari, the demos are so spoton it's scary 

Bought it, downloaded it, enjoyed it!

Thank you!


/Thomas


----------



## TARI (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you Thomas!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 26, 2010)

Just bought it, downloading now!!! Can't wait to play with this :- )))


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 26, 2010)

I have it and enjoy it but I'm in the "more air" camp as well. It's a bit too much like a sine wave and I've heard better synth whistles. 

Dont get me wrong-it's worth the price,folks but I was hoping to get that brazilian sound-where the piano lines are doubled with a whistle. Is there any way you might consider adding the air in an update, Tari?


----------



## TARI (Jan 26, 2010)

TheoKrueger @ Tue Jan 26 said:


> Just bought it, downloading now!!! Can't wait to play with this :- )))



Hi Theo,
I really hope you like it. In your hands nothing can be wrong! 




artsoundz @ Tue Jan 26 said:


> I have it and enjoy it but I'm in the "more air" camp as well. It's a bit too much like a sine wave and I've heard better synth whistles.
> 
> Dont get me wrong-it's worth the price,folks but I was hoping to get that brazilian sound-where the piano lines are doubled with a whistle. Is there any way you might consider adding the air in an update, Tari?


Hi artsounz,
Be sure an air update will be ready soon :wink: (of course for free)

Regarding synth or not, allow me to say that I have noticed that mock ups with "whistler" have to be very carefully done. The minimum error , unfortunatelly, will make it sound like a synth.
I always recommend to use short notes when possible.

Thank you.

Tari


----------

